# Oostwold (NL) Airshow 2013



## jjp_nl (May 21, 2013)

20th of May 2013 I went to the Oostwold airshow. Bad weather and technical problems did cause a few cancellations in the warbird/classic departement (P-40B and FG-1 Corsair would have been awesome), but I still had a good day. 'Star' of the show was a Spitfire MK.XIV. Seeing a Griffon engined beast in action for real sure was something. Here's a photo impression of what went down yesterday. I take it there will be many 'familiar' aircraft for a lot of you guys, but I figured I'd still put up a few pics.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2013)

Very nice...shame about the cloudy weather but great set. Thanks for posting

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2013)

Good stuff, though shame about the dull conditions. Air shows always seem better on the smaller air fields, without the crowds and side shows.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2013)

Marcel told me about this show when he visited last month. Very cool pic with the 'Stang and Spit!


----------



## jjp_nl (May 21, 2013)

I was a bit cloudy indeed, but when I first arrived at the scene it was way more cloudy and hazy then on the pics, so much so that the show was onder the verge of being postponed (compare the first and last pic). Luckily conditions improved quite a bit and and cloud base also lifted a tad. The first two or so demonstrations could only do their low altitude parts, but an hour or so into it things improved. Not to mention the fact that we kept it dry, whereas most parts of the country had rain showers all the time. Things could have been better, but it was way better then the forecasts lead us to believe. The small scale sure has it's benefits. The refueling area is a perfect spot away from the crowd (some 15.000 to 17.000 I believe...which is quite a crowd for this small scale event) to take some nice walk around pics.

If you like the 'Stang and 'Spit' pic I could send you a high-res version if you want to? These thoroughbreds never get old do they


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2013)

Hi Jelmer, looks like you were standing next to me when you photographed that Fokker S11. We set up our chairs right between the 2nd and 3rd s11 from the left. 
I've got 800 photo's to look throught with some good inflight shots. I'll add them when I have time, tomorrow probably. 

I really loved that Griffon, sharp violent sound, compared to the more civilised merlins. Still a great show, although there was only a thin lineup. I'm amazed how well the organisation dealt with that.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2013)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 21, 2013)

What's that 2 place German one with the "NQ" code?


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> What's that 2 place German one with the "NQ" code?


that's a Focke Wulf FW44


----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2013)

Nice pictures. Looks like those two Spits visit that airshow quite often; they are both based at Duxford.



> What's that 2 place German one with the "NQ" code?



It's a Klemm 35 - the Fw 44 is a biplane.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice pictures. Looks like those two Spits visit that airshow quite often; they are both based at Duxford.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Klemm 35 - the Fw 44 is a biplane.


Ah, you're right.

I never saw the MK.14 before, I've been to the last 4 editions, so it doesn't visit Oostwold often.


----------



## jjp_nl (May 22, 2013)

Marcel, I would say complement the thread with some in flight pics  when you sifted through your collection. It's a Klemm Kl35 indeed, lovely little trainer I would say. I loved the roar of that big Griffon engine, nothing civilized about it, just raw power. Well nigh sent my stuff flying through the air when the pilot opened the throttle to move to his take off position. The Spit Mk.IX has been a 'regular visitor' @ Oostwold, but the MK.14 was a first-timer me thinks. 

Technically no war bird by far, but I also loved the Saab Safir. Stubby as she looks on that short tricylcle landing gear, she sure seemed like a very forgiving aircraft that could some pretty amazing things.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2013)

> I never saw the MK.14 before, I've been to the last 4 editions, so it doesn't visit Oostwold often.



My mistake, must have seen it elsewhere; it's a beautiful bird. MH434 (the other Spit) is a frequent visitor to airshows around Europe; it's been on the airshow scene since the early 70s.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2013)

Okay, I think I improved quite a little since the last time, but you guys can be the judge of that.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2013)

Some more:


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2013)

Last set.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2013)

Anyone noticed the spiral around the Yak3? I never saw it until I saw my photo's. Looks like some kind of vapor trail from the propeller tips.


----------



## VBF-13 (May 22, 2013)

What wonderful pictures! Marcel, I hear the engines in those roaring by!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 22, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice pictures. Looks like those two Spits visit that airshow quite often; they are both based at Duxford.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Klemm 35 - the Fw 44 is a biplane.


I have never heard of the Klemm before


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2013)

Good shots Marcel!

I would tend to agree with you that the spiral vapour trails on the Yak-3 are from its propeller tips.


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2013)

That "wide body" EFTU in German camo is a North American Navion. NA tried to get into the civilian market with it after the war, I believe, open to correction. It's got a lot of P-51 in it, style wise. 

Great shots fellas. A great little show.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2013)

Great stuff Jelmer and Marce.
Bill, the camouflaged aircraft with registration D-EFTU is a licence -built Piaggio, the model/Mark number of which escapes me at the moment. I believe they were built under licence by MBB, and used as basic trainers and communication aircraft, until a few years ago, by the (then) West German Luftwaffe. There are a number on the civilian register these days.


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2013)

They are Piaggio indeed, the Piaggio FWP149D to be precise, they were licence build by Wocke Wulf.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2013)

Great shots guys. Shame about the weather.


----------



## jjp_nl (May 23, 2013)

Excellent addition Marcel  I really need to upgrade my camera stuff, 'cause these in flight shots are beyond the capabilities of my equipment at the moment.


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Great shots guys. Shame about the weather.


Yeah, but the light was great as you can see. These are unedited shots and the colours are already quite good. There is also benefit from having overcast in these events. Only Jumping Jaques was difficult to get right.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Marcel. I remember now, as a member at my Aero Club, back in the early 1990s got everyone excited when he told us he'd bought a Focke Wulfe, and it would be on the field the following week! 
We were at first slightly disappointed when a camouflaged, licence-built Piaggio arrived, the 'Day-Glo' patches on it's nose glowing in the dull weather conditions! 
Was a neat aircraft though, and looked good in the German camouflage colours!


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Marcel. I remember now, as a member at my Aero Club, back in the early 1990s got everyone excited when he told us he'd bought a Focke Wulfe, and it would be on the field the following week!
> We were at first slightly disappointed when a camouflaged, licence-built Piaggio arrived, the 'Day-Glo' patches on it's nose glowing in the dull weather conditions!
> Was a neat aircraft though, and looked good in the German camouflage colours!


Yeah, they are nice aircraft. These are from the Seagul formation, based at Hoogeveen, The Netherlands. Despite their german colours and german registration, these are Dutch-based aircraft. They do a nice little display of formation flying, like the Fokker 4.
The fokker 4 btw are great. These are the little yellow-orange Fokker S.11 aircraft. I've seen them many times, doing amazing stunts with these slow, weak-engined aircraft. The fact that they carry Dutch training colours make them great for photographing. A real must see if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2013)

Yes, I saw one of those little Fokkers(!) at a PFA Rally, back in the 1980s. Quite an impressive performer, despite the small engine. Saw a model kit of one recently - might make an unusual and colourful subject.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 24, 2013)

Very nice action shots, Marcel; despite the weather.


----------

